# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Смертельно опасный грибок распространяется по всему миру

## Irina

*Смертельно опасный грибок очень редкого вида, впервые выявленный в Канаде, распространяется в последние недели на западном побережье США.*

Грибок, поражающий дыхательные пути, называется Cryptococcus gattii. В США заражение им приводит к беспрецедентно высокой смертности. В последние недели грибок распространяется уже в штатах Вашингтон, Орегон и Калифорния. На данный момент из 21-го заразившегося американца погибли пятеро. Смертность составляет 25% — по сравнению с 8,1% в Канаде. Кстати, с 1999 года по настоящий момент в результате заражения грибком Cryptococcus gattii там умерли 218 человек.

Туристы успели завезти смертельно опасный грибок в Европу: случаи заражения зафиксированы в Голландии, Германии и Дании. В связи с этим израильские микробиологи и врачи готовятся к тому, что с увеличивающимся потоком туристов смертельно опасный грибок могут завезти и в Израиль, сообщает портал ZMAN.

Впервые катастрофические последствия заражения грибком Cryptococcus gattii были выявлены порядка 10 лет назад в Канаде. Завезен он был в Канаду из Австралии вместе с эвкалиптовыми деревьями, в которых он обычно водится. С тех пор смертность при заражении данным грибком увеличилась в три раза.

Грибок не передается от человека к человеку — заражение происходит бесконтактным путем, видимо, при вдыхании спор грибка. Первые симптомы чем-то напоминают грипп, но заболевание быстро перерастает в пневмонию.

По мнению специалистов, главное – как можно раньше обратить внимание на недомогание и обратиться к врачу. Существуют эффективные лекарственные препараты для лечения от данного заболевания, но помогают они только на ранней стадии.

----------


## Jemal

> Кстати, с 1999 года по настоящий момент в результате заражения грибком Cryptococcus gattii там умерли 218 человек.






> Впервые катастрофические последствия заражения грибком Cryptococcus gattii были выявлены порядка 10 лет назад в Канаде.


Да.. 218 человек за 10 (!) лет - это прям пандемия. Опять развод какойто как с этими гриппами.

----------


## Irina

> Первые симптомы чем-то напоминают грипп, но заболевание быстро перерастает в пневмонию.
> По мнению специалистов, главное – как можно раньше обратить внимание на недомогание и обратиться к врачу. Существуют эффективные лекарственные препараты для лечения от данного заболевания, но помогают они только на ранней стадии.


А не это ли было у нас во время последней эпидемии, когда диагнозы поставить не могли и были случаи быстрой смерти?

----------


## Jemal

> А не это ли было у нас во время последней эпидемии, когда диагнозы поставить не могли и были случаи быстрой смерти?


Это был легендарный "Свиной грипп"

----------


## SDS

Курите гродненскую "Приму" - и все грибки по-барабану...

----------

